# ThemenChatAbend "Fragen zum neuen Forum"



## Joachim (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank an die Teilnehmer und hier mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

Hauptproblem ist immer mal wieder die Kombination aus FireFox Browser und mobilem Endgerät (Telefon, Tablet) - aber eben nicht bei jedem.
Fragen zur Benutzung des Forum drehten sich vor allem um:
- das Punktesystem (noch nicht aktiv)
- das folgen anderer Benutzer und gefolgt werden von anderen Benutzern (ehem. Freundeliste) 
- den Bilderupload
- das Benachrichtigungssystem, also ob und wie ich benachrichtigt werde bei neuen Themen oder Unterhaltungen.
- Anzeige der Benutzer aktuell online und heute online (Sortierung A-Z)
- Möglichkeit der PLZ Suche in der Mitgliederliste​Auf das Thema Unterhaltungen kamen wir gar nicht zu sprechen - das scheint dann doch ohne größere Frage zu funktionieren.

Es wird zu den angerissenen Themen noch die ein oder andere Anleitung geben, u.a. für die neuen Useralben, die im Chat heute gar kein Thema waren.

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast oder Anregungen/Kritik - dann schreib sie uns.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo, wieso finde ich das Lexikon nicht mehr? Meine Einstellungen Überprüfen?
Bei mir steht unter Lexikon 0 Beiträge wenn ich da drauf Klicke.


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2014)

Nein - das Lexikon ist noch nicht importiert. Das ist eine sehr große Baustelle zur Zeit, da wir das komplett einmal umstricken müssen. Das Addon "Lexikon" gibt es nicht für die neue Forensoftware.

Aber wie gesagt - es wird wieder kommen, etwas anders aber ich denke schon mit dem kompletten Inhalten.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Feb. 2014)

Danle für die Info.....dachte schon ich habe wierder was verstellt.


----------

